# Breeder sent me pic of my new puppy



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Breeder sent me a photo of him while I was in California for my mother's funeral. Here he is. I think I am naming him "Kojo"


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, congrats! He is so darn cute. What a little sweetie.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! He is adorable!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Congratulations on the new arrival! He is very, very adorable.


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

What a handsome young lad! I love that "bold" look. At some time during the teething stage you might be tempted to change his name to "Cujo" > Don't do it!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Now that is a puppy that looks full of self-confidence! I know that look. :wink2: You are in for a bundle of FUN!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Puppy made 3.5 hour car trip in his crate in back of SUV without a single whimper or noise. I stopped once wondering if he was ok. What a trooper! 

This little guy is smart. Used training pad immediately even though breeder never used them with him. Playing with toys in his ex-pen. Doesn't mind if I leave him alone to go to computer room for a while. I put my previous dog's old bed in his ex-pen. After sniffing it thoroughly with little curly tail wagging, he jumped right in and now it is his. He enjoys napping on my lap in recliner as long as I let him.

I didn't know about Stephen King's Cujo when I picked Kojo for his name. But have had several friends mention it, so puppy is nameless tonight.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG....what a darling puppy! 😍 He looks very confident for being such a little guy!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Awesome first night. No crying or whimpering. Dry crate very first night. This seems too easy. Maybe because he's 11 weeks and not 8 weeks. 

I got up every two hours and took him straight to training pad in ex-pen. Success each time. Then right back into crate and lights out. No whimpering. Just back to sleep. The last time he jiggled the crate door and I took him to training pad and he went. Now he knows how to signal me when he needs out to pee.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

He does look quite confident in the picture. What a great start for wonderful life together!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly jiggles the crate door if she has to go out during the night too! At eleven weeks he should be able to sleep through the night so you might try not getting him up every two hours and see if he asks to go out instead. It sounds like he is off to a great start!


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

LUVmyHava said:


> I didn't know about Stephen King's Cujo when I picked Kojo for his name. But have had several friends mention it, so puppy is nameless tonight.


Don't let a few of us with a twisted sense of humor put you off from a name you like!

You have had a very similar experience of what we had with Skye. Not a peep on a 1 1/2 hour flight and a 1 hour drive home from the airport. Slept quietly in his crate the first night. Potty training went much better and faster than I ever thought it could. He also has that bold, confident look that I see in your pup.

I hope things continue to go so good with the little guy.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*driving in the car*



PNWAlan said:


> Don't let a few of us with a twisted sense of humor put you off from a name you like!
> 
> You have had a very similar experience of what we had with Skye. Not a peep on a 1 1/2 hour flight and a 1 hour drive home from the airport. Slept quietly in his crate the first night. Potty training went much better and faster than I ever thought it could. He also has that bold, confident look that I see in your pup.
> 
> I hope things continue to go so good with the little guy.


First time I drove with Perry in the seat of the car I was in a similar situation - he was so quiet that I had to stop and make sure he was all right. Turns out that one of the suitcases had tipped over and was leaning on top of him, but he hadn't made a sound! He was fine, not crushed, but it concerned me that he was so quiet about it . Now when we're flying when he's too quiet (not moving around) for a while I always have to check to make sure he's ok. You'd think I'd be happy that he's so silent on the plane, but we all need something to worry about, right?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like you're off to a great start! My compliments to his breeder.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for all those reports. Keep them (and photos) coming. There are so many possibilities for dogs' names. Good luck choosing!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LUVmyHava said:


> I didn't know about Stephen King's Cujo when I picked Kojo for his name. But have had several friends mention it, so puppy is nameless tonight.


This is easy. Take the name Kojo, turn it around and you have Joko or Jocko. If ever a dog deserved this name, with that look on his cute face, it is this dog!

i wish all Havanese puppies were this easy to train..........right Ricky?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I said Kojo for two weeks before I got him so trouble switching. So I am staying with Kojo. He knows his name now. I can jokingly refer to him as Cujo when he gets really wild.😬

Kojo has two entire nights of sleep in crate without needing to get up or whining. Using puppy pad in ex-pen all the time for both #1 and #2. I am letting him out of ex-pen for 20 minute supervised exploration in room with ex-pen only. He loves runing after toys and sniffing everything. Short attention span so watch him closely.


----------



## chocohavapup (Apr 18, 2019)

LUVmyHava said:


> Awesome first night. No crying or whimpering. Dry crate very first night. This seems too easy. Maybe because he's 11 weeks and not 8 weeks.
> 
> I got up every two hours and took him straight to training pad in ex-pen. Success each time. Then right back into crate and lights out. No whimpering. Just back to sleep. The last time he jiggled the crate door and I took him to training pad and he went. Now he knows how to signal me when he needs out to pee.


It's amazing what a difference a couple weeks make. Ferdie cried for 45 minutes her first night in the crate, cause we had just stolen her from her brothers and sisters at 9 weeks old! She realized it halfway into our 3 hour car ride but slowly warmed up to us. She got to play w/ her new sister at home and that made things a little better. Now she's just over 13 weeks old, sleeping through the night. Never an accident in her crate but still counting days since her last accident in the living room (she's only confined to her ex-pen when we're not here these days). She's starting to get better and better at zooming right back to the fake turf in her ex-pen when she's out here lounging around. We'll keep on counting those days!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

LUVmyHava said:


> Puppy made 3.5 hour car trip in his crate in back of SUV without a single whimper or noise. I stopped once wondering if he was ok. What a trooper!
> 
> This little guy is smart. Used training pad immediately even though breeder never used them with him. Playing with toys in his ex-pen. Doesn't mind if I leave him alone to go to computer room for a while. I put my previous dog's old bed in his ex-pen. After sniffing it thoroughly with little curly tail wagging, he jumped right in and now it is his. He enjoys napping on my lap in recliner as long as I let him.
> 
> I didn't know about Stephen King's Cujo when I picked Kojo for his name. But have had several friends mention it, so puppy is nameless tonight.


You new baby is Darling!! I do know someone whose dog is named Cujo. He's a big friendly dog.

It looks like you have a good ex-pen set up with the potty tray close to the puppy's bed. Limiting the space until they learn to use the potty tray it the Key. From the get-go, my little one went immediately to the potty tray, although the first time her backend missed the tray and she peed next to it. I added a second potty tray because my ex-pen was 6ft long and there was too much space between the bed, food & water bowel. That fixed the problem. As Patti grew and older I removed the second tray to give her more room to play. She was basically potty tray trained by 3 months to - *one area of the house.* The ex-pen opened up into a kitchen-family room area that was gated off. Patti could go in and our of the ex-pen when it's door was open. When eyes were NOT on her, we were busy or needed to leave the door to the ex-pen was closed. At night she slept in a crate in our bedroom. She napped during the day in the ex-pen. You can, also, move them to the crate for naps.


----------

